# Budget Hifi?



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I am thinking of putting together a seperates HiFi system but

I am working on a budget. I know nothing about HiFi but always

wanted a sepearates system.

Is Technics any good? There seems to be plenty of Technics stuff

about at fairly cheap prices. Example:131209545878

I would also like to have a record deck as I have a pile of vinyl

which has sat unheard for years.

Budget wise I am looking to spend maybe Â£60-80 and don't mind

building it as I go along.

What do you think?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have purchased a few pieces over the years. It is all hit and miss. I personally would avoid components with digital displays and lots of integrated circuits in them, they seem to have a penchant for going "*poof*". Most of the good stuff I have got was made in the late 70's. The first thing you should get is some old fashioned tuner cleaner. This stuff will clean and lube potentiometers, variable capacitors and switches. You will often run into gummed up components in thrift store, pawn shop and ebay equipment. Other common issues are tired electrolytic capacitors and flakey power transistors.

Later,

William


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Great idea!

You should be able to pick up some bargains from ebay, pawn shops, even boot sales. William does have a good point, but if you steer towards the better gear, you should be ok. Look for stuff that appears looked-after.

Brandwise, you're better off with the specialist makers, such as Mission, NAD, Cambridge Audio, Rotel, Kef, Tannoy, Arcam, Acoustic Research (NOT ACOUSTIC SOLUTIONS- they are Dixons own brand), Wharfedale, Dual, Denon. Technics is ok, but a bit mass produced (basically high end Panasonic, IIRC; Marantz is high end Philips).

Good hunting!!


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

You need something for your vinyl. I always liked Rega. I bought a second hand planar 3 (the planar 2 is a good starter too) about 20 years ago, still going strong and nice and simple proven and British.

If you could find a Creek amplifier to go with it that would be great. But do make sure it has an integrated phono amp or you will have to buy one separately.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

apm101 said:


> Brandwise, you're better off with the specialist makers, such as Mission, NAD, Cambridge Audio, Rotel, Kef, Tannoy, Arcam, Acoustic Research (NOT ACOUSTIC SOLUTIONS- they are Dixons own brand), Wharfedale, Dual, Denon. Technics is ok, but a bit mass produced (basically high end Panasonic, IIRC; Marantz is high end Philips).





Timez Own said:


> You need something for your vinyl. I always liked Rega. I bought a second hand planar 3 (the planar 2 is a good starter too) about 20 years ago, still going strong and nice and simple proven and British.
> 
> If you could find a Creek amplifier to go with it that would be great. But do make sure it has an integrated phono amp or you will have to buy one separately.


Remember the sort of price range Raptor was thinking. It is more in the old Sony and Hitachi neighbourhood (maybe a Marantz receiver).

Later,

William


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> apm101 said:
> 
> 
> > Brandwise, you're better off with the specialist makers, such as Mission, NAD, Cambridge Audio, Rotel, Kef, Tannoy, Arcam, Acoustic Research (NOT ACOUSTIC SOLUTIONS- they are Dixons own brand), Wharfedale, Dual, Denon. Technics is ok, but a bit mass produced (basically high end Panasonic, IIRC; Marantz is high end Philips).
> ...


I understand and agree with what you're saying William, HiFi on a budget is always difficult, but there are bargains to be had. I once bought a Garrard record deck for Â£20 (was probably worth 10 times that at the time), it had a beautiful rich yet detailed sound, the junk shop owner just wanted rid of it.

Sure, don't turn your nose up at an old looked after sony, but if you happen to come across a classic rega, nad, dual etc for silly money it is good to know they may be worth more than the asking price, plus spares may be still available through specialists if needed later.

Old Rotel recievers were well made and would prevent the need to purchase a separate tuner.

Good luck in your quest Raptor, keep us up to date


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

A little reading has told me that the likes of the Technics I linked

to is probably the wrong way to go as some of the cables required

are specific to Technics so the hunt continues.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

With the digital age ever evolving, especially into the the likes of Bluetooth and wireless streaming you shouldn't have no bother finding something within your budget.

Maybe an older pioneer amp would do the job? I'm sure I've got a denon amp somewhere if interested ( mint!!) what about a vinyl converter? You could record all your vinyl onto CDs maybe?

Your quest is large, lol


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Raptor said:


> A little reading has told me that the likes of the Technics I linked
> 
> to is probably the wrong way to go as some of the cables required
> 
> are specific to Technics so the hunt continues.


Another thing to remember, many of the more modern units have remote controls. The remotes are often missing and there are more than a few that require the remotes to access all of the features and settings.

Later,

William


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Some great tips there William, thanks.

I must admit I do like the older silver faced equipment but have a hankering

for that classic 80's black stuff.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

how much are you looking to spend? , i have a rega brio-r in black and a pair of KEF R100's in walnut im selling at the moment due to upgraditous ....


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Raptor said:


> A little reading has told me that the likes of the Technics I linked
> 
> to is probably the wrong way to go as some of the cables required
> 
> are specific to Technics so the hunt continues.


The in house cable problem doesn't have to be one.

One of my favourite hifi makers naim used to use special plugs on the back of all their separates. I wasn't ready to part with my marantz cd player when I got the naim pre/power amps so I had cables made up at a good hifi dealer, though many of these cables can be bought online so you don't end up painting yourself into a corner so to speak.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

pugster said:


> how much are you looking to spend? , i have a rega brio-r in black and a pair of KEF R100's in walnut im selling at the moment due to upgraditous ....


Check my first post, I think your kit is way out of my budget.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Raptor said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> > how much are you looking to spend? , i have a rega brio-r in black and a pair of KEF R100's in walnut im selling at the moment due to upgraditous ....
> ...


whoops i missed that :lol: , to be honest you might be better off saving awhile and getting something like an audiolab 8000a and some old B&W 601s2 standmounts (should be able to get both for less than 300) , the other alternative if you dont need silly volumes would be to get a T class amp which is RCA only (cd player etc- no turntable input) - these T class amps give performance that makes some very expensive kit sound rubbish , i have a topping TP20 mk2 myself (you can get one for about Â£45)


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

This is mine

Philips CD610 CD player

Aiwa WX888 Cassette player

Denon PMA-520 amp

Dual record deck

Mission 70 Mk2 speakers

And now added a bluetooth receiver from Aldi that lets me play music from my phone/tablet/laptop thru this system.

All seperates purchased in 1989 and all still working fine.


----------



## Adrian73 (May 20, 2014)

Have you tried visiting your nearest "Richer Sounds" store? From time to time they have some new and shop-soiled separates and speakers all of which are guaranteed.....Look online in their 'Clearance' section under 'Hi-Fi' I just spotted a Cambridge Audio Amp for Â£79....and I have found that if you actually go to the store they will often offer it for a little less just to get rid of it!!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Well I trawled my local charity shops on Wednesday but

no luck so far, plenty of vinyl records but no hi-fi.

I shall keep looking.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Do you have car boot sales where you are? I took a punt on a Pioneer graphic for a few quid which turned out to be a bargain. Some people selling electronics at these sales provide electric via an inverter hooked up to their car so you can make sure the equipment works before purchase. Might be worth a try as your trying charity shops anyway, you never know what you may find.

Once again, good luck!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Did the same and built my seperates system adding one piece at a time. Easy to pick up some decent gear without breaking the bank. Love the way it evolves too as think I have only one piece that was there at the beginning. Must admit only reason I use it nowadays is for the vinyl and tape collection as have a massive digital collection now. Had to get a new laptop with 1 tb memory to fit it on. 

Damn those Bose Sounddocks!!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Holding my breath at the moment. I am in discussion

with a seller for a Kenwood amp,cd player and tuner.

Sadly no turntable in the setup but it's a start.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I know someone who's selling a Denon amp. No details but can get them if someone is interested.


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Sadly looks like I lost out on the Kenwood(it's a long story)

but never mind, the hunt is part of the fun.


----------

